# Which inductive charger did you buy (if any)?



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

I was going for this one: http://amzn.to/TBQXmZ but it's out of stock and I have no idea how long it'll be before it's back in stock.

I know the LG one works but apparently is annoying with regards to its beeping. Which chargers did/will you guys get?


----------



## Two_cents (Mar 12, 2012)

I dont know what everyones complaint about the beep is.. it only beeps once when you place it on the charger... or beeps allot if you somehow can't place the phone correctly on the pad... it never beeps randomly in the night or when I remove it... only thing that I may buy later is the Google pod that is like the Palm Touchstone which is magnetic


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

I picked up the energizer single pad through Amazon and no complaints. Works as it should, looks good, don't even think it has a speaker so no beeping.


----------



## gitku (Jul 4, 2011)

I bought the lg charger ... Don't know if it beeps through the night or not because after reading 80% of reviews that said it does I used a soldering iron to disconnect the speaker before I ever used it. Works good though .. phone gets a bit warm though

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## wireman2161 (Aug 29, 2011)

I bought the lg it works pretty good but does beep alot. If its not perfectly positioned it will constantly be reconnecting. If i had it to do over I'd probably just save my money and charge the old fashion way.


----------



## GutterIsATool (Aug 7, 2011)

I snagged the LG one from a local Verizon store. I keep it on my nightstand, so the beeps are annoying...mainly to my wife, as I come to bed late. It sometimes wakes her up. I have noticed a couple of random beeps, but not often. Also, I'm not a fan of the lights on it, but a well-placed sticky note solved that problem. Overall, I've been fairly pleased with it.

I'm hoping to get one of the Nokia chargers for Christmas. Then I'll move the LG to my office.

Edit: One of the reviewers on Amazon posted instructions on how to disable the speaker:

http://www.amazon.com/review/R1ZFQQRYB5RBJ8/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B005DMBSVA&nodeID=2335752011&store=wireless

I'll probably give this a try tonight.

Oh and @wireman2161, go Hogs! My wife is a much happier person when they are doing well.


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

I like to use my phone while it's charging. Using a charging pad seems like that would be very unwieldy.

Sent from my Droid DNA using Tapatalk 2!


----------



## mjphillips1981 (Jun 10, 2011)

I bought the Nokia one from Verizon. It works well.


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

I got the Energizer one on Amazon. No complaints at all.


----------



## belber095 (Oct 12, 2011)

only reason i see for even getting one is the annoying usb door/hinge. i may pick one up after christmas.


----------



## reidoreilly (Oct 29, 2011)

Two_cents said:


> I dont know what everyones complaint about the beep is.. it only beeps once when you place it on the charger... or beeps allot if you somehow can't place the phone correctly on the pad... it never beeps randomly in the night or when I remove it... only thing that I may buy later is the Google pod that is like the Palm Touchstone which is magnetic


any idea of when that will become available, you would think it would be at launch, but if its anything like the gnex, it will have pretty much no accessories.


----------



## spinkick (Nov 1, 2011)

if anyone wants to know, the LG pad charges through a case on the phone.


----------



## xpiatio (Aug 26, 2011)

spinkick said:


> if anyone wants to know, the LG pad charges through a case on the phone.


I'm theorizing that the charging occurs through the cut of the case where the back speaker exists. I would like to know if anyone has tried an Otterbox Commuter case and if they were successful in wireless charging?


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

I purchased the 3 way energizer qi pad its pretty amazing and has about a centimeter gap between contact and ability to charge

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

What if you want to use your phone while it's charging? You would have to hold your phone AND the charging pad? We need real wireless charging, pronto...as in, having your charger in your bedroom charging you device out in the living room. Or heck, I'd settle for a six foot radius lol.

Sent from my Droid DNA using Tapatalk 2!


----------



## spinkick (Nov 1, 2011)

Briankbl said:


> What if you want to use your phone while it's charging? You would have to hold your phone AND the charging pad? We need real wireless charging, pronto...as in, having your charger in your bedroom charging you device out in the living room. Or heck, I'd settle for a six foot radius lol.
> 
> Sent from my Droid DNA using Tapatalk 2!


Seems like anything with enough power to do that might cause cancer or microwave your guts


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

I read an article from MIT not too long ago that they had used magnetic induction charging in a light fixture that would charge any compatible device within the room. Can't seem to find the link now though

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## The_KGB (Jul 18, 2011)

Just ordered this for use at my office. Good purchase for the workplace? I know 2 coworkers also have the DNA, so might be a community charger.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW


----------



## fireguy0306 (Nov 30, 2012)

I have it at home, there are nicer ones but I get 25% off it so it was worth it

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

I hear the beeps are kinda annoying. It is supposedley very easy to crack it open and remove the speaker, so you may end up wanting to do that depending on how your workplace atmosphere is. I hear it beeps when you put on, when it's fully charged, and constantly if you put it on wrong.


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

Imacellist said:


> I hear the beeps are kinda annoying. It is supposedley very easy to crack it open and remove the speaker, so you may end up wanting to do that depending on how your workplace atmosphere is. I hear it beeps when you put on, when it's fully charged, and constantly if you put it on wrong.


Yes it does... Friggin sucks. The thing is when your phone is hooked up to a power cord your phone stops charging the battery at 100%.... The induction charger beeps at 100% to let you know to take it off the charging pad.... If you don't remove it from the pad it will keep beeping all night long.....

Sure kill the speaker but that's bad too. You can really hurt your battery if you just let it beep all night... It discharges a few % then charges back up to 100% then beeps... It repeats this all night which severely affects overall battery health. Remember, you can't remove this battery

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## The_KGB (Jul 18, 2011)

das7982 said:


> Yes it does... Friggin sucks. The thing is when your phone is hooked up to a power cord your phone stops charging the battery at 100%.... The induction charger beeps at 100% to let you know to take it off the charging pad.... If you don't remove it from the pad it will keep beeping all night long.....
> 
> Sure kill the speaker but that's bad too. You can really hurt your battery if you just let it beep all night... It discharges a few % then charges back up to 100% then beeps... It repeats this all night which severely affects overall battery health. Remember, you can't remove this battery
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


Like I said. This will mainly be used during the day. I still plan on plugging the DNA in at night. We are always responding to support requests. So, that way we can just set a phone down until we get a ticket and have to go out and provide support.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

spinkick said:


> I read an article from MIT not too long ago that they had used magnetic induction charging in a light fixture that would charge any compatible device within the room. Can't seem to find the link now though
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


Look up the TED talk by witricity.

Edit: 



I believe that's the one...

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Merged "Ordered the LG Inductive Charger" thread into this one.


----------



## cowisland (Jul 24, 2011)

Just got the Energizer one. I wonder how bad it is for the battery that the phone heats up due to this inductive charging. Hopefully not too bad as it is a part of the official phone design.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spinkick (Nov 1, 2011)

cowisland said:


> Just got the Energizer one. I wonder how bad it is for the battery that the phone heats up due to this inductive charging. Hopefully not too bad as it is a part of the official phone design.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


It doesnt heat up that bad. Nothing much more than the usb charger. Arguably it might be better for the battery because its a less powerful charge. Like 1/2 an amp vs a full amp on usb.


----------



## ferradinho (Jul 15, 2012)

Nokia fatboy wireless charger. It's pretty sweet so far. I like it a lot more than I thought I would.

Sent from my Limited Edition HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## Spider210 (Aug 29, 2012)

Is it bad to use the inductive charger over night? I have the nokia one. I don't take it off until I wake up. I don't use a case and the phone doesn't warm up while charging.

Guess my question is does inductive charging over night overcharge the battery? Why is everyone say that inductive is bad for battery health

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Acid'sMark (Mar 14, 2012)

I bought the Duracell powermate inductive charger and that apparently won't work with the DNA... Not sure why but I thought I'd post so others might not make the same mistake.

I figured that all inductive chargers would work with any phone with the capability since there was so much talk about using LG's, Nokia's, and Energizer's charges with the DNA.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Nokia dt-900. $

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## madzozs (Jun 10, 2011)

Acid said:


> I bought the Duracell powermate inductive charger and that apparently won't work with the DNA... Not sure why but I thought I'd post so others might not make the same mistake.
> 
> I figured that all inductive chargers would work with any phone with the capability since there was so much talk about using LG's, Nokia's, and Energizer's charges with the DNA.


Needs to be Qi compatible to work.


----------



## Acid'sMark (Mar 14, 2012)

madzozs said:


> Needs to be Qi compatible to work.


Thanks! Now I at least known what to look for...


----------



## belber095 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have an energizer single pad. Works great. Phone gets a little hot, but that's expected. Works through an otter box too

tapatalkin'


----------



## Sl4ck3r (Nov 27, 2011)

I picked up the Nokia 900 charger. They have the HTC 8x sitting on it in the store, so I tried it out. Its seems to be a bit slow at charging but overnight resulted in a full charge so I dont mind in the least. Im waiting for the damn Google Orb charger. Hurry up Google.


----------



## holla420 (Jul 13, 2012)

Sl4ck3r said:


> I picked up the Nokia 900 charger. They have the HTC 8x sitting on it in the store, so I tried it out. Its seems to be a bit slow at charging but overnight resulted in a full charge so I dont mind in the least. Im waiting for the damn Google Orb charger. Hurry up Google.


That's what in waiting on. Damn thing looks bada$$

sent from my beastly powered DNA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Acid'sMark (Mar 14, 2012)

The Nokia Fatboy pillow looked awesome until I saw how fat it really is in an unboxing video. They weren't kidding about the name... I also couldn't find any single Energizer pads that weren't grossly overpriced so the 3 position Energizer one is on it's way to my house.


----------



## reidoreilly (Oct 29, 2011)

Acid said:


> The Nokia Fatboy pillow looked awesome until I saw how fat it really is in an unboxing video. They weren't kidding about the name... I also couldn't find any single Energizer pads that weren't grossly overpriced so the 3 position Energizer one is on it's way to my house.


Oh, you don't want a ridiculous looking giant red pillow to put your phone on? I thought everyone needed one, because apparently the regular charging pads are like a Jenga tower and you never know when your phones going to fall off, so the massive ugly pillow to put under it is a must. I cant wait for all the laughs in 5 years i will have when we look back at those stupid pillows that were popular.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Acid said:


> The Nokia Fatboy pillow looked awesome until I saw how fat it really is in an unboxing video. They weren't kidding about the name... I also couldn't find any single Energizer pads that weren't grossly overpriced so the 3 position Energizer one is on it's way to my house.


You can easily remove the charger portion from the pillow...

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Nov 5, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> You can easily remove the charger portion from the pillow...
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


Then you might as well buy the plate and save $10.


----------



## Jrocker23 (Jun 10, 2011)

I went and got the energizer charger... Loving it so far, seems to charge fast and no real heat issues...

Sent from my HTC Droid DNA using Tapatalk 2....


----------



## ignite023 (Jan 26, 2013)

Won't the Google charger use magnets designed for the N4?

I purchased both Nokia chargers (900 & 910). Both work as expected. I put a NFC sticker on the 900 but I guess wireless charging interference prevents it from working. The 910 has NFC integrated but it doesn't work with the DNA. I put my own sticker on it and it seems to he working. Overpriced IMO, would not pay full price.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WCM3 (Jul 30, 2011)

Guys, does the nokia charger work through a Seidio case? Any ideas?


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

ignite023 said:


> Won't the Google charger use magnets designed for the N4?
> 
> I purchased both Nokia chargers (900 & 910). Both work as expected. I put a NFC sticker on the 900 but I guess wireless charging interference prevents it from working. The 910 has NFC integrated but it doesn't work with the DNA. I put my own sticker on it and it seems to he working. Overpriced IMO, would not pay full price.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


I had the same issue until I placed the NFC token at the bottom of myDT-900. Only issue u had then was it kept reading over and over. I had to turn off the feature that accepted NFC while screen was off and make turning the screen off one of the tags actions.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## jewtoo613 (Mar 13, 2013)

The Nokia charger works with my otterbox defender. Check the package to see if your case is qi compatible.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bennyj (Jul 6, 2011)

I picked up the tytl vu wireless charger. Works great with my nexus 5 with a cruzerlite case .

http://www.tylt.com/vu/


----------

